
Show HN: Your personal Hacker News comment statistics - awalGarg
https://github.com/awalGarg/hn-personal-stats
======
douche
Cool. The point total doesn't jive with the way that HN shows it - I would
guess that it is counting the 1 point that any comment starts out with, before
it gets up/downvoted.

~~~
awalGarg
Whoops! Fixed: [https://github.com/awalGarg/hn-personal-
stats/commit/d629a7d...](https://github.com/awalGarg/hn-personal-
stats/commit/d629a7d6f1f0b189f68f87b81bdbc8c8d387a6d9)

Thanks.

